# Rider Wanted



## J71 (16 July 2018)

Hi I am looking for someone to come and ride and gently compete, outdoor floodlit arena and hacking. Must have own transport due to location. Based near Crook of Devon.


----------



## TPO (2 September 2018)

Sent you a PM


----------

